# Most Dom face I have ever seen.



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 29, 2018)

What the fuck.......


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 29, 2018)

Looks weird


----------



## Insomniac (Dec 29, 2018)

Looks like he eats crayons


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 29, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Looks weird


He looks like someone who would fuck the devil in his ass


----------



## nattycel (Dec 29, 2018)

Looks like he has mumps.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 29, 2018)

He looks like an overdone morph picture jfl


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 29, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> He looks like a overdone morph picture jfl


Tbh


nattycel said:


> Looks like he has mumps.


What are mumps?


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 29, 2018)

Looks unnatural and weird tbh


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 29, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Looks unnatural and weird tbh


Jaw is abnormal


----------



## K.O. (Dec 29, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> What the fuck.......


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 29, 2018)

K.O. said:


>


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 29, 2018)

Yea but his face makes him look low Iq.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 29, 2018)

Time Travel said:


> Yea but his face makes him look low Iq.


Cope


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 29, 2018)

Looks deformed tbh


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 29, 2018)

Looks like a failed lookism morph in human form


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 29, 2018)

looks like 1/10


----------



## theropeking (Dec 29, 2018)

K.O. said:


>


Hhahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## treedude (Dec 29, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> What the fuck.......


Looks like a barbaric caveman in modern times.


----------



## shimada (Dec 29, 2018)

Next level cheek vacuum


----------

